# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Περιπτώσεις ναυαγίων και ατυχημάτων στην ελληνική ναυτιλία την δεκαετία του 1990

## Agrino

Δημιούργησα αυτό το θέμα διότι δεν βρήκα κάπου αλλού στο forum πληροφορίες για αυτά που έψαχνα. Σκαλίζοντας την μνήμη μου θυμήθηκα την περίπτωση ενός ναυαγίου επιβατηγού στα μέσα περίπου της δεκαετίας του 1990, νομίζω πρέπει να ήταν στην Πάρο. Χαρακτηριστικά, θυμάμαι ότι το πλοίο είχε προσαράξει και είχε προκληθεί εισροή υδάτων (το θυμάμαι με αρκετή κλίση στα πλάνα των ειδήσεων), παρόλα αυτά επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι όπου αποβίβασε όλους τους επιβάτες και τα οχήματα, και στο τέλος βούλιαξε στο σημείο όπου ήταν αραγμένο. Ακόμα θυμάμαι τα πλωτά φράγματα γύρω από το σημείο. Ίσως να ήταν το Ποσειδών, για το οποίο κάπου κάτι πήρε το μάτι μου στο forum.

Η άλλη περίπτωση ήταν η προσάραξη με την πλώρη στην στεριά ενός επιβατηγού, περίπου όπως το οχηματαγωγό στην Λευκάδα πριν από λίγα χρόνια. Από αυτό θυμάμαι μόνο την στραπατσαρισμένη πλώρη από τα πλάνα των ειδήσεων. 

Επίσης, θα ήθελα πληροφορίες για την προσάραξη της Πασιφάης στο παρθενικό της ταξίδι στην Ηγουμενίτσα. το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν ότι έκαναν κόντρες με τα Σουπερφαστ και ως εκ τούτου συνέβη το ατύχημα.

Τέλος, θυμάμαι το περιστατικό όπου ένα επιβατηγό της γραμμής εμβόλισε ένα πλοίο του ΠΝ, μάλιστα θυμάμαι υπήρχαν και θάνατοι στο πολεμικό, νομίζω ήταν στο ανατολικό Αιγαίο....

Αυτά και ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. Αν υπάρχουν αλλού θέματα στο forum που καλύπτουν κάποια ή όλα τα θέματα που ανέφερα, θα χαρώ να αναφερθούν τα links και να σβηστεί το θέμα από τους moderators.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πρώτο είναι το ναυάγιο του Ποσειδών Εξπρές που έχουμε δει για αυτό στο θέμα εδώ

Το δεύτερο πρέπει να είναι το τρακάρισμα του Εξπρές Πήγασος στη νησίδα Πάτροκλος, μπορείς αν δεις στο θέμα εδώ (κάπου στη σελίδα 6) λεπτομέρειες.

Για το τρίτο μπορέις να ψάψεις και να βάλεις κάποια ερώτηση με απορία σου στο θέμα του πλοίου. Σήμερα η προσέγκιση στην Ηγουμενίτσα γίνεται από συγκεκριμένο δίαυλο (fairway) δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε τότε, αλλά χωρίς τον δίαυλο δεν είναι δύσκολο ένα βαπόρι να πάεσει έξω. Αλλά αυτό είναι προσωπική μου υπόθεση σίγουρα υπάρχουν μέλη ππου ξέρουν καλύτερα το θέμα.

Το τέταρτο περιστατικό είναι η σύγκρουση τοης πυραυλακάτου Κωστάκος με το Σάμαινα, λεπτομέρειες μπορέις να δεις στο θέμα εδώ.

----------


## Agrino

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη, άκρως κατατοπιστικές οι πληροφορίες και τα links! Όπως προείπα από την στιγμή που τα θέματα καλύπτονται πάνω - κάτω από άλλα θέματα του forum, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα οι moderators να διαγράψουν το συγκεκριμένο, no problem εκ μέρους μου.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους ναυτικούς που απασχολούνται σε ελληνόκτητα πλοία, ανεξάρτητα από τη σημαία. Σύμφωνα με τη δήλωση του δικηγόρου της πολιτικής αγωγής,  ελληνικό δικαστήριο φέρεται να αναγνωρίζει έμπρακτα  για πρώτη φορά στην ελληνική νομολογία την έννοια του *ενδεχόμενου δόλου* εις βάρος πλοιοκτητών.  Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό,  καθότι όσο δύσκολο είναι να στοιχειοθετήσεις άμεσο  δόλο  σε περιπτώσεις ναυαγίων, όπως εν προκειμένω, εις βάρος των πλοιοκτητών, η έννοια του ενδεχόμενου δόλου είναι πιο εύκολα διαχειρίσιμη, και παρά ταύτα, έως τώρα τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια την απέφευγαν.  Για να καταλάβουν οι περισσότεροι,  που είναι απόλυτα λογικό να μην γνωρίζουν τη σχετική ορολογία, τι είναι δόλος και ποιες είναι οι βασικές διαβαθμίσεις του, ας ρίξουν μια ματιά στο δεύτερο link που προβαίνει σε μια βασική επεξήγηση των διαφορών.  
Εν προκειμένω, οι πλοιοκτήτες του "Άγιος Παντελεήμων", όπως έγινε δεκτό από το Δικαστήριο, άλλαζαν συνεχώς νηογνώμονες για να αποφεύγουν, κατά τον τρόπο αυτό, την διενέργεια των απαιτούμενων επισκευών για τη διατήρηση της αξιοπλοΐας του, και η συμπεριφορά αυτή ,  σε συνδυασμό,  φυσικά, με τα λοιπά πραγματικά περιστατικά της υπόθεσης, κρίθηκε ότι εμπίπτει στην έννοια του ενδεχόμενου δόλου.

Το συγκεκριμένο ναυάγιο φέρεται να έγινε τον Ιανουάριο του 1998 ΝΔ της Σαρδηνίας όπου και έχασαν τη ζωή τους επτά ναυτεργάτες.



http://www.zougla.gr/zouglaport/port...os-panteleimon


https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%94...BB%CE%BF%CF%82

----------


## Στέφανος

χμ, πράγματι σημαντική απόφαση.
Αν και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα προλάβει να διατηρηθεί... [λόγω ενδίκων παραγραφής κλπ]
ήθελα να ήξερα αν ο ΔΓ ήταν στο δικαστήριο....

τέλος, ίσως αυτό το "φέρεται"  δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης, αφού και το ναυάγιο ήταν γνωστό που/πότε έγινε και τώρα πια και οι ένοχοί του

----------

